# How many ladders do you own?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have 8.

4' step
6' step
10' step
24' extension
(Those 4 are always on the van)
12' step
7' Little Giant
21' Little Giant Sky scraper
32' extension

And it's just me.

I will keep a ladder on the job if I know for 100% sure I'll be back tomorrow, and I can secure it so it doesn't walk away.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

1- 2-step
1- 2-step Little Jumbo
1- 4'
1- 6'
1- 8'
1- 12'
1- 24' ext
1- 32' ext

The 32' stays home unless I need it.

It's just me right now, and sometimes a helper.


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

i keep a 24', 12', 8', and 6' on one van and a 28', 12', 8', and 6' on the other. I keep ladders at jobs only when i have multiple ladders and job boxes on the job. Right now we have 2 large job boxes on each job with various stepladders on each job. They all get a cable through them at all times because they always seem to walk away on their own.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

32' extension
24' extension
12' Twin A frame 
12' A Frame
10' A Frame
(2) 8' A Frame
7' A Frame
(3) 6' A Frame
(2) 4' A Frame
Little Giant


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

What brand ladders are you guys using? I use ONLY louisville extensions, look at the feet compared to werner. I use werner and greenbull A frames. I have a few husky A frames though. Im slowly switching over to louiville ladders. I have never used the 32ft ext, but i got it for $150 new so i couldnt pass up the deal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a complete mix. Weiners, Killers, Screwyville.......


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.ladderinjury.com/wst_page4.html

One reason for only louisville extensions..


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

On my van i carry:
Greenbull 8ft.
Greenbull 6ft.
Husky 4ft.
if I need to get up high i go to the shop and get an extension.
The Greenbull ladders are a little too heavy I think.
The only ladder i own is a Werner 4ft.

Anyone ever use the Werner "electrician station" ladder?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a 12' and 6' Greenbull A Frame, does anyone else find the spreaders are set too high? My ladders are always shifting because of it I think.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

You wouldn't be just looking some folks to join you in your crusade would you?
I mean you only just joined, have currently 5 posts, all of them in this topic today. You inserted a link to your "attack" on Werner Ladder in the topic.
Not saying you are or not , it just seems you only came here to stir up some type of support for your cause??


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

No, im not putting down werner, im just letting folks know to watch out for these extension ladder feet because id hate for that to happen to myself or my employees. I do own an older werner extension and they are great ladders, just the new foot design doesnt please me. If you do own a newer ladder im just informing you to keep and eye out and make sure it is sitting correctly before you climb up the ladder. The link was just to show what may happen to one of us in the field. I understand where your coming from though.

I do agree, the greenbull ladders are heavy, but they are nice ladders imo


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Wireless said:


> I have a 12' and 6' Greenbull A Frame, does anyone else find the spreaders are set too high? My ladders are always shifting because of it I think.


Now that i think about it... that seems to happen on my 8ft a lot.:icon_confused:


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

Do any of you know where to get replacement shoes for werner fiberglass extensions? I found some on ebay that are the older model(straight slot, not jagged) for $40 shipped, but id rather just buy a new ladder alltogether because its about 13 yrs old. Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AdvancedElect said:


> Do any of you know where to get replacement shoes for werner fiberglass extensions? I found some on ebay that are the older model(straight slot, not jagged) for $40 shipped, but id rather just buy a new ladder alltogether because its about 13 yrs old. Thanks


 
Fastenal.
Grainger.


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

Ill have to go over to grainger tomorrow. Has anyone seen the new pro top from louisville? I just bought a 24' with one but has anyone used one? just curious to see if it gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

1-2' wood 
3-4' fg
1-5' fg
4-6' fg
1-7' fg
3-8' fg
2-10' fg
1-12' fg

2-10' fg (straight)

2-12 step little giant

1-16' fg ext
1-20' fg ext
1-24' fg ext
1-28' fg ext

Van has 4',6',8',10' step, 16' & 24" ext 
My van has little giant and 2' & 4'

I also prefer Louisville over Werner, I love the littlegiant but everyone that has worked with me thinks it's too heavy, they can't be beat for the way I use them.
I work fulltime for a large EC and do my own work nights and weekends. I have a large shop to store everything in. When I have a gang box on the job any ladders left will be cable locked to it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

AdvancedElect said:


> http://www.ladderinjury.com/wst_page4.html
> 
> One reason for only louisville extensions..


What an idiot, it is always someone else's fault when morons have accidents. If he had set up the ladder properly it would not have happened. How idiot proof do you need to make something as simple as a ladder? We never climb an extension ladder without it being “footed” by another individual until it is tied off at the top. Maybe another warning sticker needs to be added to all ladders; “YOU MUST HAVE AN IQ OVER 40 TO USE THIS LADDER”

Here is what OSHA has to say about it.


1926.1053(b)(6)
Ladders shall be used only on stable and level surfaces unless secured to prevent accidental displacement.
1926.1053(b)(7)
Ladders shall not be used on slippery surfaces unless secured or provided with slip-resistant feet to prevent accidental displacement. Slip-resistant feet shall not be used as a substitute for care in placing, lashing, or holding a ladder that is used upon slippery surfaces including, but not limited to, flat metal or concrete surfaces that are constructed so they cannot be prevented from becoming slippery.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

should of taken the 10 grand when you had the chance.
:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Between my dad an I we have:
3 4' Step ladders
1 5' Step ladder (Aluminum, so it never gets used)
2 6' Step ladders
1 8' Step ladder (getting close to need of replacement)
1 12' Step ladder (really in need of replacement)
1 16' ext ladder
1 20' ext ladder
1 32' ext ladder


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

On our service trucks we carry two 4' steps, two 8' steps, one 12' step and a 24' extension.

In the shop we have a 16' step, a *big* little giant and some spare 12' steps that we bought for a job a few years ago.

I carry one of those 12' collapsable ladders in my pick up but I am skeered to use it :jester: It seemed like a good idea several years ago but I never really trusted it. It IS handy to access an attic scuttle in a small closet because you can extend it up thru the opening.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

5ft
6ft
10ft
Red top ladders

14ft werner 

ext ladders at the shop


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

1 4ft twin step
1 6ft step
1 8ft step
1 12ft step
1 16ft twin step
1 16 ft ext
1 24ft ext
1 28ft ext
1 40ft ext aluminum

No I don't use the aluminum fo electrical work.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't own ladders. You better have one when I get to your house because an 8' will not fit in the backseat or the trunk. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

rdr said:


> I don't own ladders. You better have one when I get to your house because an 8' will not fit in the backseat or the trunk. :thumbsup:


nor will it be easy to take on a bus...:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

(2) 4ft. step
(2) 6ft. step
(1) 8ft. step
(1) 12ft. step
(1) 14ft. step
(1) 16ft. step A frame
(1) 18ft. one piece ext. ladder
(1) 32ft. extension ladder

I am a one man band :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

6 FT. step
24 FT. ext.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

At The Shop:

1-32' ext 
1-28' ext
1-24' ext
1-16' ext
1-12' step
1-10' step
3-8' step
3-6' step
2-4' step
And if it counts a 32' bucket truck, a 30' Genie equipment lift, and a 24' MEC scissor lift.

At Home:

1-32' ext
1-28' ext
1-16' ext
1-8' step
2-6' step
1-5' step
1-4' step
1-little giant


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hacks like myself only use the ladders the homeowner provides.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Hacks like myself only use the ladders the homeowner provides.


yeah really, where do all of you one man shop ECs keep all of your ladders, in the back yard?:thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We have the following on the work truck:

4 foot step
5 foot step
6 foot step
8 foot step
10 foot step
28 foot extension

At the shop, we have:
4 foot step
8 foot step
10 foot step

All of them are WERNER! :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

2 4 foot
1 6 foot
1 8 foot
1 12 foot
1 16 foot (double sided)
1 28 foot ext
and they are all the orange ones. Cat III I think. 

And I really really need to get a 32 footer. I keep holding out though. They are so damn heavy, as is my 16 a frame. Its not in the budget, although the end of the year is approaching and I am going to need to do something with my leftover cash........I guess I will splurge on a ladder and maybe the Hotbend pvc bender.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> On my van i carry:
> Greenbull 8ft.
> Greenbull 6ft.
> Husky 4ft.
> ...


I have used the elec work station ladder its ok but I wouldnt buy one for myself. Most guys on a construction job add drill pouches or holders like that to their ladders I do like the trays that hang on top of the ladder.
Greenbulls are too heavy for size but ridgid arent much lighter.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Rudeboy;150202
Anyone ever use the Werner "electrician station" ladder?[/quote said:


> I have the 6' version. I like it all right. OBEL-6. Old blue electrician ladder. I prefer the ladders I can climb on both side though. Having said that, I would still buy another electrician ladder. I like the conduit holder for sawing and the loops for wire spindles.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bigmikeb said:


> I have used the elec work station ladder its ok but I wouldnt buy one for myself. Most guys on a construction job add drill pouches or holders like that to their ladders I do like the trays that hang on top of the ladder.
> Greenbulls are too heavy for size but ridgid arent much lighter.


 Tell me about it. My 6 footer is a green bull and Im sure if I wanted to I could use it as a battering ram if I wanted to....


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

2 ft step
4 ft step
4 ft step
6 ft step
6 ft step
8 ft step
10ft step
12 ft step
6 ft step al
werner multi ppostion
16 ft ext
24 ft ext
28 ft ext
20 ft ext alum

_on the truck_
4 ft step
2 ft step
werner multi postion.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> yeah really, where do all of you one man shop ECs keep all of your ladders, in the back yard?:thumbsup:


Yep. :whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

detached garage.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Really like our new Little Giant Ultra Step ladder. Having a single leg on the back side makes it easier to squeeze into a corner and I like that I can adjust it from 5' to 8' depending upon what I need and at 5' I can put it inside the van if I choose.


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

edit.


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

What are the rating of ladders that you guys use? We use 300# and 375# ladders.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Step Ladders:

6 ft. step
8 ft. step
12 ft. step
28 ft ext.


All FG Werner 300lbs


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

All of our ladders are Werner Type 1AA industrial fiberglass. The last one we bought was the Electricians' Purple Special

Most of them are on the truck, the extra ones are in the shop.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't own any of them but on the truck is 
1- 4' a frame
1- 6' a frame
1- 8' a frame
1- 10' a frame
1- 12' a frame
2- 28' extensions

A whole bunch more of those and more sizes in the shop


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

2-4' Fglass step
2-6' " "
2-8' " "
2-10' " "
1-22' Al ext
1-20' Fglass "
1-28' " "

All are commercial 1AA rated, the steps live in the garage.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I keep my ladders on the back of my work vehicle. Its a custom rack...


----------

